# Ginger's new pictures and pictures of Daddy



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Here is photo's I took of Ginger yesterday. It just amazes me how big she is growing. I also took pictures of Duke like I promised. He actually looks better in his photo's, he really is a ugly thing in person.



















Now for Duke


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww...Ginger is a cutie! And Duke isn't ugly at all!


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

He really is not all that ugly, I find him rather adorable, and he has the softest ears.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh my that pup is so cute


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Ginger's adorable!! 
And Duke's handsome!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

how cute.........  :greengrin:


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

You know how hard it is not to hold and cuddle her. She is such a cutie, not to mention a chunk.

As for dad, like I said I think he is adorable, but even his owners say he is uglier than homemade soup.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

The pup is adorable, and I LOVE homemade soup :wink: 

Is is not not typical for the breed? He looks like a scuffy lovable guy!


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

You know I am not real sure if that is typical or not for them.


----------

